
Tab Snooze – Snooze tabs for later - richardfrk
https://github.com/athyuttamre/tab-snooze
======
hawski
I use Firefox Tab Groups feature [1] for this use case.

I found this feature by mistake, but I was thinking about something like this.
I placed Tab Groups button next to Open New Tab button on the right, so it's
accessible.

Keyboard shortcuts:

\- Ctrl+Shift+E - show Tab Groups

\- Ctrl+Backtick (Tilde) - switch Tab Group

Good thing with this setup is to use Suspend-Tab addon [2] so after few hours
tab can unload itself. But it's seems broken now.

I would prefer extension which would suspend javascript execution on not
active tabs with option to not suspend selected tabs or white list. But I
couldn't find it.

Maybe I will have to write it myself, but I don't know is it possible. Note:
'suspend javascript execution' and not 'disable javascript and reload'.

[1] [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-
tab...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-tabs)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/suspend-
tab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/suspend-tab/)

~~~
kasabali
> I would prefer extension which would suspend javascript execution on not
> active tabs with option to not suspend selected tabs or white list. But I
> couldn't find it.

You're looking for this [0]

[0]
[https://hg.adblockplus.org/suspendbackgroundtabs/](https://hg.adblockplus.org/suspendbackgroundtabs/)

~~~
hawski
Thanks, I will look in to it.

Do you maybe know the reason it's no longer on Firefox Add-Ons? Firefox Add-
Ons says it was removed by the author.

~~~
kasabali
Sorry, I have no idea.

------
recursive
This supposedly "snoozes tabs for later". I still don't know what it does.
Could someone explain? You can assume I know what Chrome is.

~~~
AndrewHampton
The way this feature works in mailbox is you can "snooze" an email. After
making your timeframe selection, it will leave your inbox, then return when
you selected. For example, if you get a work email on the weekend about
something you need to take care of on Monday, you can snooze it until "Next
week" and it the email will immediately leave your inbox, then return the
following Monday.

------
andybak
In a similar vein - this saved my sanity: [https://www.one-
tab.com/](https://www.one-tab.com/)

I now have 6000 saved tabs that deep down I know I'll never look at. :-)

------
jobu
Neat idea. Sometimes I use Instapaper for articles and blogs that I want to
save or just read later, but sometimes I end up leaving tabs open as a
reminder to do something. (currently I have 9 open "reminder" tabs that I need
to deal with at some point, just not today)

------
teddyh
I thought, or hoped, that this would be an “Unload this tab” Firefox plugin.
Sadly, I was wrong, and such a plugin seems as yet merely theoretical.

~~~
ubercow13
What about [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/unloadtab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/unloadtab/) or [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/suspend-tab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/suspend-tab/)?

~~~
hawski
I was using suspend-tab but update or two ago it stopped working correctly. As
stated on add-on's page:

> (On the other hand, because this addon calls very unstable/internal APIs of
> Firefox itself, this can be disabled by Firefox's update in the future.)

~~~
chocolateboy
I've been using this for the past week or so without any issues:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/auto-
unload-t...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/auto-unload-tab/)

------
colinramsay
I like Mailbox (though some more transparency into the roadmap might be nice),
but I'm not sure of the point of this. Kind of like an Instapaper-style thing
for reading later I guess?

~~~
Me1000
I frequently find I have dozens of tabs open at any given time. Usually
because I want to watch some video, or read some article. Unfortunately I
don't have time to look at the tab right now. It usually stays open for a few
days (because I forget it's open because I can't see it) until eventually I
just end up closing the tab because I realize I'll never get around to reading
it.

I find "read it later" solutions less appealing because they're a big bucket
where I put my anything that's mildly interesting. It's also an entirely
separate section of the browser (or a whole other app) whereas this plugin
leverages existing workflows.

I'm sure everyone is different but if I could snooze a bunch of tabs until the
weekend or until I start my commute home, that'd be pretty cool.

------
athyuttamre
Hello everyone! I'm the developer. Just found out it was posted here, haha.

Any and all questions welcome!

------
thoughtpalette
Looks really useful! Kind of a mitigator for those bookmarks you make to read
later but never do.

Good work!

------
dfc
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
_exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is._ It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Dewie
I bookmark every website that I want to read/watch at some point with "todo".
It's getting a bit large now.

------
prakash-news
does anyone of you have a ie hack...nothing major, just saying. ya firefox and
chrome have the absolute ability to get this stuff done with ease of user
experience and interface.

